# From RS to Diesel



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Cruzers, some may remember me, im Poje, the guy who raced an RS Cruze, did alot of mods to suspension and brakes. Here my most recent pic of my current car :









On Friday, i will take delivery of my new car : 2015 Cruze Diesel!

Why?

I wanted the bigger engine, the diesel experience (1st time) and i wanted the leather interior. Its gonna be a White one and for sure i will do mods, but on this one, its gonna be mild, nothing extreme.

With the experience i got from having a Cruze for 3 years, seeing what mods works and some that don't, i will be more conservative with this new car and enjoy to stock confort and silence a bit more.

I will post pics on Friday and i will keep this thread open for futur mods!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Congrats! Did you trade in the RS? Curious about the value degrade/upgrade w/ all the mods.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

You'll love the diesel


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i autocross my diesel, its actually not bad at all on the track. besides the LRR tires


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> Congrats! Did you trade in the RS? Curious about the value degrade/upgrade w/ all the mods.


Yes i trade it in and no, we wont talk about that, lol. :uhh:


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

money_man said:


> You'll love the diesel


Already with the lil test drive i did, i was quite impressed with the midrange Torque.

Need to get used to the Diesel noise tho!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice! Congrats!! I will bet you will get a Fleece Tune for your CTD before too long.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> Very nice! Congrats!! I will bet you will get a Fleece Tune for your CTD before too long.


I already contacted Brian @ Vermont tuning. He gave me such a good service on my current Cruze that i will stay with him for the Diesel.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I already contacted Brian @ Vermont tuning. He gave me such a good service on my current Cruze that i will stay with him for the Diesel.


 I am like you, already had a tune selected as soon as I got my 320i.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> I am like you, already had a tune selected as soon as I got my 320i.


Hehe, ya. :th_salute:

When i bought my Cruze, my 1st one that is, i checked on the net to see all the possible mods i could do and that influenced my choice to buy this car.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Got delivery of my new Cruze, super happy!

Mods incoming soon.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Interesting wheels. I don't think I've seen those before.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Interesting wheels. I don't think I've seen those before.


These are the stock Diesel wheels, 17 inchers with 5-115 bolt patern, unique to Diesel for Cruze, but same of Verano, Volt and ATS.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Poje said:


> These are the stock Diesel wheels, 17 inchers with 5-115 bolt patern, unique to Diesel for Cruze, but same of Verano, Volt and ATS.


Unfortunately. I'm really not a fan of my diesel wheels, but I love the 2LT wheels. Oh well.

I hope you love your new CTD!


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Welcome to the Diesel club!
We really like ours, 20K miles in its first year.



PanJet said:


> Unfortunately. I'm really not a fan of my diesel wheels, but I love the 2LT wheels. Oh well.


If you REALLY want 2LT wheels you can always have the hubs and rotors redrilled for the other pattern.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

Silence? You bought a Diesel !


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Interesting wheels. I don't think I've seen those before.


Spoke too soon. I just saw a set that looked very similar. On a Honda.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

I just did a 200 miles ride with my Diesel and im impressed. If i would have to give it a score, it would be 10/10. :goodjob:

Even if i stayed completly stock, i would be completly satisfied!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Poje said:


> I just did a 200 miles ride with my Diesel and im impressed. If i would have to give it a score, it would be 10/10. :goodjob:
> 
> Even if i stayed completly stock, i would be completly satisfied!


Your experience is reflecting that of other CTD operators.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> I just did a 200 miles ride with my Diesel and im impressed. If i would have to give it a score, it would be 10/10. :goodjob:
> 
> Even if i stayed completely stock, i would be completely satisfied!


Agreed. even at its worse moments the CTD only has some tiny nit picks i would change and that's it. for a car to be great out of the box with just a tiny nit pick is great. love the white paint job by the way, i unfortunately had to get champagne silver metallic


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

I just ordered the Fleece tune, lookin forward to it! :grin:


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I just ordered the Fleece tune, lookin forward to it! :grin:


 Nice!!


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Its done, my Diesel is tuned!

Its the Fleece tune, i tried the 30hp tune and didnt feel any change from stock.

Went with the 40hp, feeling the Torque now and i'll keep it like that, nice lil upgrade.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Did the error to try the 50hp tune yesterday : HOLY SH%$! :signs053:

I don't know if everyone was like me, but the 30hp and 40hp wasnt impressive at all, but the 50hp tune is a monster, lol.

Im keeping it like that, too good to switch back to the others! :grin:


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm interested to see what your extra weight provides for hurtles when it comes to suspension tuning, and how the ctd compares on the track for you. That is, if you find out.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

170-3tree said:


> I'm interested to see what your extra weight provides for hurtles when it comes to suspension tuning, and how the ctd compares on the track for you. That is, if you find out.


I won't do any track with this car, at least, for lapping. I may go on the 1/4 mile.

I'll keep this car almost stock, on the 20th im doing my last mods on it, just estetics.

My RS was my prototype, i learned a lot from it, went to the extremes and all, but this one will be more relax, just some things to make it look like i want and a tune.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Wah wah. Kill my dreams man. Lol. Good on you though. I'm trying to decide how far I'll go on this car, since it will be a primary while I have my miata in some years. Though I guess it's easy enough to change back to stock if need be.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

De-badged, 3M black gloss vinyl roof and Plastidip black diffuser with Glossifier.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Love this car!

There ya go, finished with the mods, see you guys in other Threads. :th_salute:


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Very nice! I will be interesting to see how things last for you with the extra 50hp tune. I'm on the fence about getting one. I think it drives great now. Does the mpg take a hit with the extra HP? I know it will since most of the time I would not want to keep my foot out of it.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

BlueTopaz said:


> Very nice! I will be interesting to see how things last for you with the extra 50hp tune. I'm on the fence about getting one. I think it drives great now. Does the mpg take a hit with the extra HP? I know it will since most of the time I would not want to keep my foot out of it.


The tune for the diesel isnt worth it imo, because of all the anti-polution setup on our cars.


----------

